

(Un)Reasonable Attorney Fees? - fleaflicker

I know each case is different but what are the approximate number of billed hours for small startups (e.g., funding rounds, angel investment).<p>And especially the sale of a company
======
jon_dahl
This is way too variable to estimate. Hours for the sale of a company:
typically 20-2000 maybe?

For my current angel funding round, we've probably incurred somewhere around
30-50 hours of legal time.

Is there a more specific question you're driving at?

~~~
fleaflicker
I feel misled. The number of hours I was billed (130) for a relatively
straightforward sale was way higher than the estimate I was initially quoted.

------
vaksel
I think when people were discussing this:
<http://www.ycombinator.com/seriesaa.html>

most people were saying figures in the 25-50K range.

------
DenisM
Incroporation - $500 to $5000 (depending on how fancy a law firm you want to
have).

